# Beizdauer



## sunny (15. November 2006)

Ich habe nun schon oft Rezepte vom Beizen hier gelesen. Fast jedesmal wird eine andere Beizdauer angegeben. Die Zeiten schwanken zwischen 24 und 96 Std. . 

Woran liegt das #c ? An der Größe des Filets? Gibt es eine Faustformel, so wie pro Kilo Filet 24 Std. beizen?


----------



## Medve (15. November 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

das habe ich mich hier auch schon gefragt. Ich beize meine fische liegend zwischen 12 und 18 Stunden. Nach der Hälfte der Zeit drehe ich sie um. Funktioniert jedes Mal einwandfrei und schmeckt #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

Es gibt zuerst mal verschiedene Arten zu beizen (nass/trocken).
Beim nassen beizen (Salzlake wie beim Räuchern z. B.) kommt es drauzf an wie hoch der Salzgehalt ist.

Beim trockenen beizen (graved Lax o.ä.) kommt es nicht auf die Größe (=Länge) der Filets an, sondern auf deren Dicke.

Und zum zweiten darauf, was man mit dem Fisch anstellen möchte:
Servierfertig zum sofort essen
Beizen zum kalträuchern
Beizen zum lagern (sozusagen wie beim Salzhering)

Und - was "erschwerend" dazu kommt: 
Der persönliche Geschmack spielt natürlich auch ne Rolle.

Der eine mags salziger/würziger, der andere lieber "natürlicher".

Daher kann man da (leider) nur sehr schwer nach einer Faustformel arbeiten bzw., eine solche anbieten, da zu viele (auch subjektive) verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.

Geht man von den handelsüblichen Zuchtlachsen der Größe 3/4 (ausgenommen mit Kopf zwischen 3 und 4 Kilo schwer), und nimmt dazu eine übliche Salz/Zuckermischung zum beizen (2/3 Salz, 1/3 Zucker, dazu verschiedene Gewürze/Kräuter), so bin ich bisher immer nach folgenden Zeiten verfahren:

Die Filets zuerst mit der Fleischseite nach unten auf die Salzmischung legen, ein feuchtes Tuch drüber und ab damit in die Kühlung.
Nach ca. 10 - 12 Stunden das Filet umdrehen, wieder abdecken und wieder in die Kühlung für ca. 12 Stunden.

Danach war der Lachs verzehrfertig und nicht zu salzig.


----------



## knutemann (15. November 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht man von den handelsüblichen Zuchtlachsen der Größe 3/4 (ausgenommen mit Kopf zwischen 3 und 4 Kilo schwer), und nimmt dazu eine übliche Salz/Zuckermischung zum beizen (2/3 Salz, 1/3 Zucker, dazu verschiedene Gewürze/Kräuter), so bin ich bisher immer nach folgenden Zeiten verfahren:



@Thomas
Soweit ist ja alles klar nur wieviel Gramm Salz nimmst du denn nun für die o.a. Fischmenge (Gewicht)#c

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

Ich habe gerade meine Version des Beizens hier   vorgestellt.

Ich beize immer zwischen 3 und 4 Tagen und zu salzig war es noch nie.

Ich mische die Gewürze von der Menge her so, daß das Filet gut bedeckt ist. 

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/6589/beizen006gr1.th.jpg


Also z.B 6 El Salz, 4 El Zucker, 2 EL Pfeffer.

Wenn du zuviel gemischt hast bewahre es fürs nächste mal auf.  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*



> Soweit ist ja alles klar nur wieviel Gramm Salz nimmst du denn nun für die o.a. Fischmenge (Gewicht


Ist (da trocken gebeizt) eigentlich wurscht.

Die Salzmischung kommt in das Gefäss, in dem der Fisch beizen soll (sollte einen entsprechend hohen Rand haben).

Die Mischung sollte dabei mindestens ca. 1 - 2 Fingerbreit hoch sein.

Darauf legt man dann das Fischfilet.

Die Salzmenge (bzw. "Mischungsmenge", bei mir wie gesagt 2/3 Salz, 1/3 Zucker) ist dabei wurscht, da das auf die Größe/Fläche des GEfässes ankommt, nicht auf den Fisch.

Keine Panik, wenn das "Wasser zieht", das gehört so)


----------



## knutemann (15. November 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

Thx
Und schon werd ich heut nachmittag das ganze mal probieren#6
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

Berichte dann mal übers Ergebnis )
Und guten Appetit!!


----------



## sunny (15. November 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

@Garfield0815

Aufgrund deiner Zeitangabe habe ich diese Frage gestellt |rolleyes . Hast du es auch schon mal kürzer versucht und warst mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden oder wie bist du zu den vier Tagen gekommen?


----------



## Corny2rock (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

Ich würde den Lachs über Nacht trocken beizen und dann mit etwas Trester(Grappa), Dill u. Olivenöl nochmal 10 Std. ziehen lassen. Gibt ein unwahrscheinliches Aroma


----------



## sunny (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

Was ist denn trocken beizen?


----------



## mot67 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

ist doch alles beschrieben worden. entweder man beizt man in lake oder man gibt salz, zucker usw. dirket an den fisch, das heisst dann trocken beizen.


----------



## Bartemann (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Beizdauer*

Ich Beize nach einem Schwedischen Rezept.
Große Forelle ( Regenbogen-, Seeforelle, Lachs u.s.w.) an der Mittellgräte in 2 Filets teilen. 1. Filet mit der Hautseite auf ein Brett legen, leicht Salzen und Pfeffern und mit viel *frischen* Dill belegen. Dann 2 Filetseite leicht Salzen und Pfeffern und mit der Schnittseite auf die erste legen.
Das ganze mit einem weiteren Brett und einem Gewicht ( z.B. Topf mit Wasser ) beschweren. Jetzt in den Kühlschrank und nach 3 Tagen Wenden. Nach weiteren 3 Tagen kannst du es sofort Servieren, in dem du den Fisch von der Haut löst und in 3 x 3cm Würfel schneidest. Zahnstocher rein und nurnoch genießt !


----------

